#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct Admission in Narayana Engineering College Hyderabad

## Sachali

*About :* Narayana Engineering and Technical Campus (NETC) was  started in 2011 by Dr. P. Narayana, a missionary of Education and the  founder of Narayana Educational Institutions, with a goal to provide  highest quality technical education through highly qualified, well  disciplined and dedicated staff, thereby producing engineering  professionals needed in building the nation. The Institute is affiliated  to Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Hyderabad. The core  values of discipline, character, conduct, punctuality and technical  acumen are the most effective integral guiding principles for overall  functioning of the college. 


*Branches:*

CSEECEEEECEME

*Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota seats in Narayana's Engineering College Hyderabad " in B.TECH. (2012-2016) .


Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)*








  Similar Threads: Direct Admission in Annamalai College of Engineering Chennai Direct Admission in ABES College of Engineering Direct Admission in Rama College of Engineering Ghaziabad Direct Admission in GNIT Engineering College Greater Noida Direct admission in b.tech in hyderabad-btech direct admission in hyderabad

----------

